# Ulster bank tracker/fixed



## Paulpaul (4 Jan 2017)

Hi
I am with Ulster bank I stated with a 5  year fixed rate.

When my term was coming to and end I rang the bank and i was informed that I would move to a tracker when my term ended. 

However closer to the time I received a letter stating when my fixed term ended I was entitled to various option but a tracker was not one.

When I rang and complained I was told the person on the phone simply made a mistake and they apologised.

Has any one else experienced similar?


----------



## notabene (4 Jan 2017)

when did this occur?


----------



## Paulpaul (4 Jan 2017)

I took mortgage out in 2007/ 2008 so came out of fixed 5 years later


----------



## peteb (5 Jan 2017)

Tracker mortgages ceased to exist around late 2008.  The likelihood was that if you started on a fixed rate that you would return to a standard variable rate.  However if there was a tracker to be offered they would offer that. But they were well gone by when you came off so wouldnt have been offered.  But it will come down to what was stated in your original letter of offer.  That's what you need to look at.


----------



## mister32 (25 Feb 2017)

peteb said:


> However if there was a tracker to be offered they would offer that.



(picking myself off the floor) they would would they?

They are provisioning for how much? €200M €300m ?


----------



## Monbretia (25 Feb 2017)

UB stopped issuing new trackers around June/July 08, existing loan offers had until i think around end Sept 08 to draw down.

All depends on the wording of your loan offer, if you started on a fixed then it's not a given that the roll was going to be to a tracker and in fact the person on the phone may just have made a mistake as while many loans did roll to tracker they would mainly be ones that started on a tracker and subsequently fixed for a period.  Have a look at your loan offer.


----------

